# Awesome new betta from Petco *pic spam*



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I made the mistake of going to Petco on Tuesday (The day they put out all the new bettas) with absolutely no intention of buying a betta because I really don't have the room, but I ended up buying a new betta anyway  I need to stop looking at the Bettas on Tuesdays....
His container said double tail and that was crossed out and it said delta tail, and looking at him I kinda thought he looked like a super delta because his tail was so big. I then bring him home and put him next to my 15g and the new guy sees my king and flares really big and I then see he's a halfmoon  I'm pretty happy, I got a awesome halfmoon for only $8

He looks a like a long finned version of Glofindel my HM Plakat 









Anyway here's his photo, and personally I think he looks worthy of aquabid... although I am a little biased lol

he has a little bit of fin rot, but not to bad luckily.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I've sworn off of male bettas for a while... but OMG AWESOME!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

hes beautiful im a little worried about that blood colored splotch on his right side just beyond the gill cover the last two pics show it best


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Cute! I think I'd start a fin rot treatment for him.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I started a salt treatment for him, and I didn't think anything of the red area since it's the same color as his fins but I'll watch it to make sure it's nothing bad. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

its probably nothing..It just stuck out to me


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

YoshesMom said:


> its probably nothing..It just stuck out to me



it hasn't changed at all since yesterday, I'm still checking on that spot every time I came and look at him.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I take a lot of photos, so while looking through the folder I found a few others I wanted to post here 

I love the Bokeh in this picture


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, you've gotten some nice photos of him!!

He's quite the looker. Stay away from Petco if you don't want fish, seriously. :I I think I have OCFBD (obsessive compulsive fish buying disorder) and I have to extort myself out of the store whenever I go in there.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

This is why I dont allow myself more tanks >_< Even though I can have 4 fish


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> This is why I dont allow myself more tanks >_< Even though I can have 4 fish


I have an unused five gallon and two free 2.5 gallons and it's just KILLING me that I have to let them sit empty. -_-


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

BOOO, fill them.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> BOOO, fill them.


NO, DO NOT FEED THE HABIT, I'M NOT LISTENING, TWO TANKS IS ENOUGH I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER FISH 

...but oh, how I WANT one...


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

FuulieQ said:


> Wow, you've gotten some nice photos of him!!
> 
> He's quite the looker. Stay away from Petco if you don't want fish, seriously. :I I think I have OCFBD (obsessive compulsive fish buying disorder) and I have to extort myself out of the store whenever I go in there.



I now have absolutley no room for any more bettas, and my mom would be totally mad if I set up another aquarium, she says 4 is enough for one room lol and I agree with that. especially since I'm in college and will be pretty busy once school starts, I can only handle so much aquarium maintenance when I'm taking classes.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

FuulieQ said:


> NO, DO NOT FEED THE HABIT, I'M NOT LISTENING, TWO TANKS IS ENOUGH I DO NOT NEED ANOTHER FISH
> 
> ...but oh, how I WANT one...



I have four, a 48, 15, 10, and 2.5 and they are all in my room XD I used to only have a 48 (Upgraded from my 20g) and now since I started getting bettas I set up the other three (and oh no! I just noticed a huge spider on my ceiling!). It kinda sucks having fish who are anti social to their own kind yet soooo pretty and great you want more 

Beware the temptation... I set up the 15 and 10g because I had them around. The 15 was my step dad's and it was just sitting downstairs unused (yet still filled with water ) and the 10g was in the garage....


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

He is just beautiful! A Dragon HM how lucky is that! For 8 bucks!

Hmm...Best keep my eyes out. I DO have a 1.5 sitting with gravel in it. Just a few silks and a heater...

...You guys helped turn me into a betta addict. Thanks XD Seriously this is such a fun fish to take care of.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> He is just beautiful! A Dragon HM how lucky is that! For 8 bucks!
> 
> Hmm...Best keep my eyes out. I DO have a 1.5 sitting with gravel in it. Just a few silks and a heater...
> 
> ...You guys helped turn me into a betta addict. Thanks XD Seriously this is such a fun fish to take care of.




I wouldn't have as many as I do if I hadn't joined this forum XD I would only have my king lol


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

XD If it wasn't for this forum I doubt Akira would have been with me as long as he had. Going on four months!  He's my little bubble-head that's for sure.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> and oh no! I just noticed a huge spider on my ceiling!


i swear, that made me laugh so hard xDDD

but aww, for some reason i can never see any of your pictures.... :/


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

lunawatsername said:


> i swear, that made me laugh so hard xDDD
> 
> but aww, for some reason i can never see any of your pictures.... :/


It was HUGE O.O I took a photo of it since it was moving slow, then captured it in a cup before flushing it down the toilet..... usually I just run away but everyone was sleeping and it was right over my bed lol

Please close your eyes if afraid of spiders lol


----------



## AliciaH (Jun 5, 2010)

:shock: Hope he didn't have any friends!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

AliciaH said:


> :shock: Hope he didn't have any friends!


He had a buddy downstairs in the kithen, and another downstairs in my brothers room. we seem to be having more spiders this year, we've seen more black widows in the garage and in the garden and front yard also, we even had one in the house once! How scary is that!


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

oh my god! i almost had a heart attack!!!  why oh why do i always look at the pictures before reading the text?? :shock:


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

If I would've saw that thing on my ceiling, I don't care who is asleep, I'd wake them up and make sure it's dead before I stepped foot in there. As fare as Black widows go, if I was your friend and came over to hangout for the night or something and you told me that, good luck seeing me in your house within the next five minutes. I'm allergic to even Yellow Sack Spider bites so I wouldn't wanna even be close to a Black Widow, aside from the fact that they can be deadly to anyone.

As far as your Betta goes, he's gorgeous! I have to will myself not to go to Petco at all on any days...lol! Especially since I told my partner on several occasions that if we had an extra unused room, I'd use it as a fish room for Bettas. She'd kill me...lol! Right now, it's killing me to know that I have to wait for my check on Friday to get another from Petco. And what am I doing? Surfing the net, looking at pics, videos, ads for Bettas for sale even though I'm not going to buy online, looking on Craigslist, forums, and our local free-cycle for the chance of adopting. LMAO! I'm helpless, I know. Maybe it was a bad idea to join the forums here today...... it's.....going....to...fuel....the...fire..... *_______* ^_^


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

lol I've bought 12 betta's since this post XD it's a older thread someone posted on. 9 are girls in a sorority 

I only killed it since it was moving so slow, when they run around fast they terrify me, especially when they are on the ceiling because they will fall off if they get scared O.O It took me like 30 minutes to bring myself to kill that spider because I was scared XD


----------

